# daiwa millionaire s???



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

hows the daiwa millionaire s reel? i was thinking of gettin for when i go up to the NT for barra and then use it for bass when i come back, just change the line and use a different rod. what do u think?

Jay


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Some people have had very good fortune with Daiwa. I tend to be pretty heavy handed on tackle which means shorter lifespan.

My Daiwa millionaire baitcaster blew the levelwind after 6 months and the Abu Ambassadeur 5600C that I've owned for six years is still going strong. Same money, same size, different reels.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree. The ABU is probably better built, although Daiwa make some excellent reels. I have had my ABU Pocket Rocket now for 3 years and it has never given me any trouble. I get it serviced regularly (like all my reels) and it has given me trouble-free performance.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

If you can find one on eBay get a good second hand Calcutta 250, better built, easier to use all day casting - there are times when you put in a lot of casts for barra
Better size for bass


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

yer we will be doin alot of catsing. i will also look on ebay. hopefully i dont get ripped off.

Jay :lol: :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Guy said:


> If you can find one on eBay get a good second hand Calcutta 250, better built, easier to use all day casting - there are times when you put in a lot of casts for barra
> Better size for bass


I have used Calcuttas for years. I do have a Daiwa Luna 200 and it seems to be a better reel than the Calcutta. The Mag Force brakes can be adjusted externally and there are NO plastic parts. These are woth a look.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

What do you need brakes for? 

Isn't half the fun picking out a 'lash when your mate is catching fish ?

Haven't seen nor tried a Luna

regards


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Brakes? We don't need no stinking brakes! The Luna is a nice reel, check it out on the Daiwa homepage.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Brakes!!
especially when you scorch a lure out at night in pitch black and you don't hear it hit the water cos people are yapping too much , ouch


----------



## johnb (Nov 4, 2006)

i bought a diawa luna 253 for my recent trip to awoonga after using an abu 6500c3 last time i was there the luna leaves the abu for dead casting all day with the adjustments on the side makes it so easy to use 
i will be buying more of this type of reel to replace some others i have

i did a lot of research before buying the luna comparing it with calcutters and a couple of others the drag system of the luna is top notch this is what swayed me 8)


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I Have a diawa Millionaire 2 from the mid 90's. Got a heap of use out of it. It took a lot of abuse and is still in great working condition although It hasn't been used the last few years due to the lack of a matching rod. Im thinking of buying a rod to use it to troll, cast heavier lures on for live baiting. The sort of rod Im lookin at is a shimano barra raider med. What do u guys think? Is it too over kill.

I do agree though that the calcutas I have used seem smoother and classier feeling than my reel though my experience is with the models of ten years ago.

I'd go a shimano. even though im happy with my old daiwa.


----------

